# Heavy battery drain while idle



## RilleL (May 25, 2008)

Some background:
For the first few months after I got my phone (Samsung S3 Galaxy mini) I barely used it. I charged it, and then I let it sit idle with the occasional phone call. During this time, one fully charged phone could last two weeks before fully discharging.

After I start to regularly use it, most of the time my phone barely last a day. For some reason which I can't identify, my phone drains almost as much in idle as when active.
It's constantly "awake", with the majority being "Android OS" and phone usage, even when I'm 100% sure I haven't had any calls.

Some examples:
Example 1
Example 2
Example 3
Example 4


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Does it help if you disable WiFi?


----------



## RilleL (May 25, 2008)

SpywareDr said:


> Does it help if you disable WiFi?


WiFi was disabled in all examples. If it's active you would see it in the screen-shots I believe.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If it exhibits the same problem after a factory restore, it's either a weak battery or a flaky phone.


----------

